# lifted 2001 nissan frontier 2wd



## psycho_civic (Dec 13, 2005)

hi, my girlfriend has a 00 nissan frontried 2wd 4cy. She's not into offroading or anything, but rreally likes the look of a lifted truck with aggressive tires. i just purchased a 3" body lift and would like to know what is the maximum tire i could go with. she likes something like this in a 18x8.5









any recomendations?

thanks :cheers:


----------



## psycho_civic (Dec 13, 2005)

psycho_civic said:


> hi, my girlfriend has a 00 nissan frontried 2wd 4cy. She's not into offroading or anything, but rreally likes the look of a lifted truck with aggressive tires. i just purchased a 3" body lift and would like to know what is the maximum tire i could go with. she likes something like this in a 18x8.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, nobody has any idea.... :fluffy:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't see how you could have an offroad look with 18s...


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

psycho_civic said:


> damn, nobody has any idea.... :fluffy:


Yeah, 18's are as large as I'm gonna go on my dropped street truck. But as far as tire size, I would go no more than 30". My cousin put 31's on his body lifted hardbody and had rubbing issues until he cranked up the torsion bars. Plus the 4banger would loose a lot of power from the larger tire size anyway.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah, you might want to consider putting in a new set of gears in the diff, if ya go too big on the tires. Stick 33's on there, and you have just shot up all your gearing way to tall.


----------



## fundamentals (Jan 16, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> I don't see how you could have an offroad look with 18s...


Don't see why not because a lot of the newer trucks are doing it straight from the dealership. I've seen several 4wd's, espcially the P.O.S. gm products with 18's. It is a different, but they still have the off road look.


----------



## chrdog (Sep 26, 2005)

17 is the biggest i would go if she wants the 'offroad' look. trophy trucks normally have 17" beadlocked rims with bfgoodrich baja T/A KR's on them. if she wants the offroad look i would look for some fake beadlock rims and stuff some 32" BFG Mudders on there. that seems to be the standard around here for smaller trucks.


----------



## seand (Jan 16, 2006)

if you dont go off road dont lift it with larger tires. Your gas mileage and top speed will decrease big time. replacing those tires will cost so much more and they wear out faster. I use to have a ram that was lifted with 33" tires and my mpg went from bad to awful. the off road tires are made from a softer rubber and they wear faster. Also depending on the type of tread you get the road noise is very load inside the cab and out. Then there is the rough ride. You will feel every bump.


----------

